# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Άρρωστο καρδερινάκι

## Jimfild

Ενα μικρο φετινο καρδερινακι μου ειναι αρρωστο,εχει πρισμενη κοιλια και λιγο καρινα ,σημερα ειναι η δευτερη μερα που περνει baycox. Νομιζω οτι προκειται για megabacteria ομως, γιατι οπως θα δειτε στην φωτο εχει εξογκωμα απο την δεξια μερια και μετακινειται πανω κατω. Fungustatine υπαρχει αλλα δεν ξερω την δοσολογια, απο οτι γνωριζω ο Δημητρης (jk21) μπορει να με βοηθησει.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

ναι ειναι megabacteria . Στα 100 ml διαλυματος fungustatine νερου που θα σου πω πως θα ετοιμασεις με πμ , θα βαζεις για αλλες 3 μερες και 0.25 ml baycox και μετα θα το σταματησεις . Θα δουμε οταν θα τελειωσεις την 12ημερη χορηγηση fungustatine αν ξαναδωσες baycox 

σου στελνω αμεσα πμ για το fungustatine αλλα  διευκρινισε μου των ποσων mg fungustatine εχεις βρε εκει

----------


## jk21

επειδη εχεις βγει για να μην καθυστερουμε , σου στελνω δοσολογια με πμ για καψουλα των 150 mg και αν τελικα εχεις κατι αλλο μου το λες να ξαναστειλω

----------


## ninos

Περαστικά εύχομαι

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jimfild

Δημητρη ευχαριστω,το Fungustatine ειναι των 150 mg τα παρηγγειλα (4 χαπια ) απο ΕΛΛΑΔΑ γιατι εδω δεν μου το δωσανε στο φαρμακειο χωρις σηνταγη.

----------


## jk21

οποτε εχεις ηδη την δοσολογια στο πμ .Ξεκινας αμεσα και δινεις αυγο , κανναβουρι για ενισχυση να μην καρινιασει .Αν δεις οτι καρινιαζει περισσοτερο θα δωσεις και almora ή αντιστοιχο

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικα, στο μικρούλη, ευχομαι.

----------


## Jimfild

Περασαν και οι 12 ημερες με την θεραπεια Fungustatine 150mg, δυστυχως βρηκα ακομη ενα αρρωστο με πρησμενο στομαχι , και εκανα και στα δυο την ιδια θεραπεια. Βαζω καινουργιες φωτο ( οι πρωτη ειναι η ιδια με την προ 12 ημερων με της κουτσουλιες αυτην την φορα, και η  δευτερη ειναι το καινουργιο καρδερινακι). Απο οτι φαινεται υπαρχει προβλημα ακομα με της κοιλιες, ειναι πρισμενες. Ποια ειναι οι γνωμες  σας για παρακατω θεραπεια.

----------


## nikolaslo

Στο πρωτο δειχνει να υποχωρει το δευτερο ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη η "μπαλα" ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα οαι να ειναι γερα.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη συνεχιζεις στο πρωτο μεχρι 18η μερα (αλλα θελω φωτο καθε 2 ημερες ) και ξεκινας στο δευτερο για 12 μερες , με νεα πυκνοτερη δοσολογια που σου στελνω με πμ

----------


## Jimfild

Δημητρη θα ηθελα να μου πεις αν πηρες το πμ που σου εστειλα.

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν πηρα κατι και υπαρχει χωρος στα πμ 


α τωρα βλεπω θες αλλα 3 δημοσια μηνυματα για να στειλεις πμ

----------


## Jimfild

Λοιπον εχω καλα νεα, το πρωτο καρδερινακι παει πολυ καλα, δεν μπορω να στειλω φωτο γιατι εχω συνεργειο στο σπιτι (αλλαγη παραθυρων) και δεν εχω χρονο, οταν μπορεσω θα ανεβασω. Το δευτερο ειναι ακομα λιγο πρησμενο αλλα που θα παει θα το ξεπρηξω και αυτο. καληνυχτα απο Stuttgart.

----------


## Jimfild

Η Κατασταση ειναι περιπου ιδια με την προ 6 ημερων, το ενα ειναι καπως καλυτερα ενω το αλλο σταθερα χαλια ανεβαζω φωτο

----------


## jk21

Χαρακτηριστικη η εικονα της κουτσουλιας με τριμματα οχι πληρως χωνεμενου σπορου ...

παρα την ισχυροτερη δοση φλουκοναζολης δεν δειχνει να υποχωρει .Δεν μπορω να σου πω να πας σε πιο πυκνη , γιατι δεν ξερω τις παρενεργειες της .Ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να αγορασεις χωρις συνταγη γιατρου στη Γερμανια αμφοτερικινη ...


δες για το βενζοικο νατριο τι λεει εκει περα ποστ 43
*Μegabacteria - Macrorhabdus Ornithogaster - Avian Gastric Yeast*


ή και μαγερικη σοδα ισως εναλλακτικα 

αλλιως αναγκαστικα θα ρισκαρουμε με ισχυροτερη φλουκοναζολη με δικια σου ευθυνη εκτος αν βρεις πτηνιατρο να σου δωσει αμφοτερικινη .Καποιοι δινουν και ιτρακοναζολη αλλα επισης δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι σιγουρα εχει δραση

----------


## Jimfild

Δημητρη το καρδερινακι ειναι πολυ χαλια δεν νομιζω να την βγαλει μεχρι αυριο, οσο για αγορα φαρμακου με συνταγη, αυτο ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον εδω. Θα δω τι μπορω να κανω αν και οπως ειπα δεν νομιζω να την βγαλει.

----------


## jk21

Ρισκαρε με ισχυρη δοσολογια τοτε . Επισης  παροχη δεξτροζης ή ζαχαρης παραλληλα και κροκου αραιωμενου σε διαλυμα δεξτροζης στο στομα με συρριγκα . Σου στελνω δοσολογια στο στομα ενισχυμενη αρκετα

----------


## Jimfild

Οπως εγραψα και εχθες, δεν την εβγαλε τελικα ,σημερα που γυρισα σπιτι απο την δουλεια το βρηκα δυστυχος στο πατωμα. Τελος παντων τουλαχιστον σωσαμε το αλλο, κατι ειναι και αυτο. Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια. Εχω μια ερωτηση για τον Δημητρη, σε ενα μηνα θα ξανακανω την θεραπεια στο αλλο καρδερινακι ?.

----------


## Labirikos

Λυπάμαι πολύ Δημήτρη.

----------


## jk21

θελω να δω την κοιλια του .Μπορει να μη σταματησεις στο 12ημερο .Θελω να το δω πρωτα για να σου πω 


Λυπαμαι για το ατυχο πουλακι ..

----------


## ninos

Κρίμα το πουλάκι. Το πελεψατε και μπράβο σας

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jimfild

Ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες σημερινες απο το δευτερο καρδερινακι, μονο να πω οτι παιρνει (οπως ειπε ο Δημητρης) την δευτερη δοση δηλ σημερα ειναι η 22 ημερα Fungustatine. Βλεπω καποιο μικρο προβλημα ακομη, και ισως και με  το συκωτι ?.

----------


## jk21

το ξεκουραζεις απο αυριο με βιταμινες Β αν ειναι δυνατον σκετες ή εστω χωρις d3 και Α στην πολυβιταμινη 

τροφη που να χωνευεται ευκολα και αυτη ειναι σποροι που σπανε ευκολα , τριμμενος ηλιοσπορος χωρις τσοφλι (σε σκονη αλλα να την διατηρεις σε αεροστεγη συσκευασια στο ψυγειο μεχρι να την τελειωσεις και με την μεγιστη δυνατη αφαιρεση αερα απο το σακκουλακι ) , αυγο , αυγοτροφη 

Χορταρικα οπως ταραξακο και ραδικι , ζωχο που βοηθουν το συκωτι αν υπαρχουν .Αγκαθι Μαριας τριμμενο ή σε εκχυλισμα αν υπαρχει 


και παρακολουθηση καθε 3ημερο αν υπαρξει επιπλεον διογκωση . να ξεκουραστει και θα συνεχισουμε με fungustatine ελλειψει αλλου φαρμακου 

Δεν ξερω αν θες να δοκιμασεις πολυ μικρες συγκεντρωσεις σοδας στο νερο ....  φοβαμαι αμεση συνεχιση του φαρμακου , ειδικα οταν δεν δειχνει να εχει πληρη ανταποκριση αλλα θα επανελθουμε αν δουμε αυξηση της διογκωσης αναγκαστικα

----------


## Jimfild

Δημητρη ολα τα εκανα που μου εγραψες εκτος απο τα χορταρικα τα οποια ειναι δυσκολο  να βρω εδω αυτην την εποχη, αγκαθι Μαριας επισης εβαλα. Εχω ενα Ιταλικο προιον, λεγεται Apasyl (ειναι για το συκωτι ) και ειναι της Green Vet. Δεν ξερω αν γνωριζεται την μαρκα αυτην, αν ναι ας μας πει καποιος αν ειναι καλη.

----------


## jk21

post 75 και μετα   

*Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες (ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη)*εχει και αγκαθι Μαριας και αγγιναρα αλλα με προβληματιζει το αλκοολ .Δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλαξει κατι απο τοτε .Κοιτα τα συστατικα και ενημερωσε μας .Αν δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι απο τοτε , κανε οτι λεω και δωστο 

γνωστη εταιρια με φυτικα προληπτικα σκευασματα  η greenvet . παλια νομιζω υπηρχε και στην ελλαδα ,τωρα νομιζω μονο Kυπρο  .

----------


## Jimfild

Δεν φαινεται να εχει αλλαξει κατι στα σκευασματα η greenvet γιατι εχει αλκοολ οπως βλεπετε στην φωτο...

----------


## jk21

στη συσταση αναφερει εκχυλισμα αγγιναρας , αγκαθιου Μαριας και γλυκερινη 

ομως πιο κατω στα αναλυτικα συστατικα αναφερει υγρασια 37 % και αλκοολ 63 %  ... 

δεν ξερω αν με την λεξη αλκοολ εννοει τη γλυκερινη ως μια ουσια που εχει υδροξυλια ΟΗ στη συσταση της 

http://www.nutrientsreview.com/carbs...-glycerin.html




> *What is glycerin?**Glycerin is chemically a sugar alcohol*[1]. On the Nutrition Facts labels, it is included in total carbohydrates, and, as a subcategory, in sugar alcohols [2]. In the EU, glycerin is listed as E number *E422*.


sugar alcohol - >

http://www.nutrientsreview.com/carbs...s-polyols.html




> *Definition of Sugar Alcohols (Polyols)**Sugar alcohols* are low-calorie sweeteners similar to sugars but with additional “alcohol” (OH) groups, so they are also called *polyols* [_poly_ = multiple; _-ol_ refers to alcohol] [1].



θα ηταν ενδιαφερουσα μια επικοινωνια σου με την εταιρια για διευκρινισεις ....

----------


## Jimfild

Δημητρη δοκιμασα το προιον και σου λεω με σιγουρια οτι η γευση του αλκοολ ειναι πολυ εντονη, αυτο σημαινει οτι το 63% ειναι πραγματικο μου θυμησε τσιπουρο με γλυκανισο.

----------


## jk21

τι να πω .... ακομα ενα προιον με αλκοολ προοριζομενο για ... αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου , μετα απ αυτο που ειχαμε δει παλιοτερα 


*Backs Mikro Biotikum*και τα δυο απο γνωστες εταιριες στα εκχυλισματα βοτανων για πουλια .Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον η εξηγηση που οφειλουν να δωσουν σε αγοραστες του προιοντος , αν ρωτηθουν

----------


## romel

Αν υπάρχει έστω κ μικρή διόγκωση δεξιά (το κινούμενο μπαλάκι) θα πρότεινα να συνεχίσεις το fugostatin με ESB (το πρώτο συνέχεια το δεύτερο για πενθήμερα) μέχρι να εξαλειφθεί τελείως (μπορεί να χρειαστούν μήνες). Αν δεν υπάρχει διόγκωση θα πρότεινα σκέτο ESB για να φύγουν τα 2 μελανώματα στο συκώτι κ το στομάχι. Εννοείται πως το πουλί πρέπει να είναι σε χώρο με υψηλή θερμοκρασία και χαμηλή υγρασία. Νομίζω είσαι σε καλό δρόμο αφού δεν έχεις καθόλου εντερικά, βλέποντας τις φώτο πιστεύω ότι το άλλο πουλάκι το έχασες από εντερικά.

----------


## Jimfild

Σημερα ειναι η τριτη ημερα ξεκουρασης  και ανεβαζω φωτο. Μου φαινεται καπως καλυτερα, μολις το πιανω δεν φαινεται πολυ το συκωτι  οσο το κραταω στο χερι μου εμφανιζεται σιγα σιγα. Φαινεται και λιγο φουσκωμενο και το στομαχι αλλα ειναι πολυ λιγο..

----------


## jk21

Στην κατω καπως καλυτερα , στην πανω ισως χειροτερα  στο στομαχι .Στο συκωτι παρομοια 


Σε φουλ ανθεκτικη περιπτωση Δημητρη που δοκιμαζω αυτη τη στιγμη σε αλλο ατομο , σε λιγες μερες με δοσολογια σχεδον αυτη που σου ειχα στειλει τοτε για παροχη στο στομα  (πμ 23/10 το απογευμα που δεν προλαβες στην ουσια να δωσεις στο αλλο )  και μισο κουταλακι κοφτο στα 100 νερου σοδα φαγητου , ειδα σημερα καλυτερη κατασταση 


το σαββατο πριν την παροχη φαρμακου σε ισχυροτατη δοση και σοδας 




και σημερα 



Δεν ξερω ποσο θα ηθελες να περιμενεις να δουμε αν το ρισκο εκει εχει τελικα παρενεργειες

----------


## Jimfild

Μου λες να κανω την δυνατη δοση (πμ 23.10.) ? η θα ακολουθησουμε κατι αλλο ?

----------


## jk21

ναι σε συνδιασμο με σοδα ή πρωτα το ενα μετα το αλλο , με δικη σου επιλογη αν ξεκινησουμε και τα δυο μαζι ή ενα απο τα δυο και ποιο  . Δεν βλεπω να βελτιωνεται ετσι και φοβαμαι να το αφησουμε χωρις καποια αγωγη

----------


## Labirikos

Megabacteria έχει το πουλάκι παιδιά?Δεν το είδα από την αρχή το θέμα.Δημήτρη αν μένει Αθήνα το παληκάρι μήπως δοκιμάσουμε megabac s?

----------


## jk21

Ναι Λαμπρο ... ο φιλος μας ειναι μεταναστης στη Γερμανια .Δεν εχει δυνατοτητα αγορας φαρμακων εκει ... και δεν βρισκει ετσι κι αλλιως μη ενεσιμη αμφοτερικινη

----------


## Jimfild

Παιδια αυριο ξεκιναω ταυτοχρονα και με τα δυο, μονο πες μου Δημητρη ποσες ημερες να τους δωσω.

----------


## jk21

το φαρμακο 12 

τη σοδα αναλογα την εξελιξη 

θελω το φαρμακο στο στομα φυσικα οχι μαζι με τη σοδα

----------


## Labirikos

Κρίμα.Θα δοκιμάζαμε και το megabac s μπας και έπιανε.

----------


## Jimfild

Δυστυχως ειχαμε ασχημη εξελιξη, σημερα επιασα το καρδερινακι και ειδα αυτο που βλεπετε και εσεις στην φωτο. Σταματησα την δυνατη θεραπεια το πρωι, και εδωσα Baycox με Ηλεκτρολυτες. Εκει που νομιζα πανε ολα καλα γυρισαμε παλι στο μηδεν. Αυτη η αλλαγη εγινε μεσα σε 2 ημερες

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη το μπαλακι εξαφανιστηκε οπως και το διογκωμενο συκωτι ! εχεις μια μικρη διογκωση σε εντερο και πιθανοτατα απο μικρη αυξηση των κοκκιδιων με οτι περνα το πουλι και μαλιστα υπαρκτη στις παλιοτερες φωτο  (δες που ξεκινουσε κατω απ το συκωτι απλα ηταν τεντωμενη η κοιλια και δεν ηταν διακριτη )





δωσε αν θες baycox στο νερο και ασε την σοδα προς το παρον αλλα στο στομα δεν σταματας fungustatine

----------


## Jimfild

Εγινε Δημητρη, συνεχιζω με Baycox και Fungustatine και θα δουμε που θα βγει.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη εχουμε εικονα του πουλιου ; πως παει ;

----------


## Jimfild

Δεν ειναι και τοσο καλα ηρθε παλι λιγο  φουσκωμα και η κοκκιδιαση δεν υποχωρει, παρολα αυτα δεν ειναι κατσουφικο. Θα δουμε τι θα γινει και με αυτο. Την τεταρτη θα ανεβασω φωτο να το δεις και εσυ.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη  θα ηθελα αν γινεται νωριτερα ... 

αν δεν το δω μη σταματας την αγωγη εκτος αν αλλαξεις απο baycox σε 2 γρ esb3 στο λιτρο (αν εχει καθαρισει απο megabacteria τουλαχιστον σε εξωτερικη εικονα , ισως να σταματουσες προσωρινα εστω το fungustatine ωστε να συνδιασεις ισως τα δυο αντικοκκιδιακα αλλα θα θελα να το δω πρωτα )

----------


## Jimfild

Εγινε Δημητρη αυριο το απογευμα κατα της 5 η ωρα θα ανεβασω φωτο.

----------


## Jimfild

Δημητρη με εχει τρελανει αυτο το πουλι παλι ειμαστε πισω στα παλαια οπως βλεπεις στης φωτο, λιγο πρησμενο συκωτι και στομαχι.http://imgur.com/YX3h68xhttp://imgur.com/yvdc3FU

----------


## Jimfild

Δεν ξερω αν ανεβηκαν η πρωτες φωτο ανεβαζω ακομα μια φορα.

----------


## jk21

χωρισα τα λινκ και τωρα ειναι οκ  . Σου γραφω σε ενα λεπτο

----------


## jk21

εχει μειωθει η καρινα που ειχε εμφανιστει την τελευταια φορα , αλλα ομως εχει αυξηθει ελαφρως η μπαλιτσα 

Κλεινεις 5 μερες με το αντικοκκιδιακο . Δεν σταματας το fungustatine (ποσες μερες εκλεισες σημερα την ισχυρη δοση; )

Μολις κλεισεις 5 μερες με αντικοκκιδιακο (στο θεμα των κοκκιδιων παμε καλα )  , δινεις για 3 ημερες στο νερο ξανα σοδα αλλα στη μιση δοση απο οσο εδινες και στο τελος του τριημερου (αν δεν δεις επιδεινωση συμπεριφορας νωριτερα ) να εχουμε ξανα εικονα της κοιλιας για να δουμε για τη συνεχεια

----------


## Jimfild

Σημερα ειναι η 9 ημερα με Fungustatine συνεχιζω μεχρι την 12 ημερα. Δινω απο σημερα το πρωι νερο με σοδα και το ειδα σημερα παει καλυτερα και με το συκωτι.

----------


## Jimfild

Σημερινες φωτο, φαινεται να ειναι καλητερα με το συκωτι  αλλα βλεπω μικρη μπαλιτσα. Ειναι ομως πολυ ζωηρο.

----------


## jk21

Πολυ καλυτερα !

θελω να δουμε πως θα συνδιασουμε σοδα (θελω να συνεχισεις ) με επαναληπτικη αντικοκκιδιακου αφου αυριο συμπληρωνεις 12 με ισχυρη δοση fungustatine .
θα ελεγα να συνεχισεις μαλλον με αντικοκκιδιακο που πρεπει σιγουρα να δοθει σαν επαναληψη και αλλες 3 μαζι με αυτο fungustatine 


μολις τελειωσεις με το αντικοκκιδιακο επαναληπτικη , θα συνεχισεις μετα με ηπιοτερη δοση σοδας μονο ...

----------


## Jimfild

Αν καταλαβα καλα εννοεις να δωσω επιπλεον 3 ημερες fungustatine μετα απο την δωδεκατη μερα, μαζι με σοδα και αντικοκκιδιακο, και μετα με ηπιοτερη δοση σοδας μονο . Μου συστησε ενας Ιταλος φιλος ενα αντικοκιδιακο λεω να δωσω αυτο τωρα. http://nijlanddiervoeders.nl/nl/home...100-gram-.html

----------


## jk21

οσο θα δινεις αντικοκκιδιακο στο νερο , δεν θελω να βαζεις μαζι σοδα  .Εβαζες αυτες τις ημερες στην ποτιστρα μαζι σοδα με καποιο φαρμακο; 

μετα θα βαλεις σε χαμηλοτερη δοση καπως 

το fungustatine ναι το συνεχιζεις , για να υπαρχει αντιμετωπιση στο megabacteria οσο δεν θα δινεις σοδα

----------


## Jimfild

Καλημερα. Οχι Δημητρη δεν εβαλα ποτε σοδα με καποιο φαρμακο, εδωσα Baycox με Ηλεκτρολυτες μαζι, αυτο μονο.

----------


## Jimfild

Οπως δειχνουν οι φωτο υπαρχει ακομα καποιο θεμα με το στομαχι, με τα κοκκιδια, και το συκωτι, παρολα αυτα το πουλι φαινεται καλα ειναι κινητικο. Μολις το πιανω στο χερι φαινεται η κοιλια του ΟΚ , μετα απο λιγο αρχιζει να φουσκωνει το στομαχι απο το στρες.

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι το κυριο του προβλημα ειναι το Megabacteria και απλα οταν διογκωνεται το στομαχι προβαλουν συκωτι και εντερακι 

οταν τελειωσεις επαναληπτικη με baycox , θελω εκτος απο το fungustatine που αναγκαστικα πρεπει αν συνεχιστει , να δωσεις με καποιο τροπο και σοδα 

δεν ξερω αν συνδιαζονται στο νερο ομως ... δεν ειναι οξινο το διαλλυμα της σοδας αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω αν γινεται να δινεται με fungustatine μαζι και μαλλον πρεπει αναγκαστικα να δινεις το φαρμακο στο στομα οσο και αν το στρεσσαρει ισως ... εναλλακτικα ρισκαρεις και δινεις το ενα απο τα δυο στο νερο ή ρισκαρεις περισσοτερο και τα δινεις και τα δυο μαζι στο νερο

----------


## adreas

Έχει   πάρει   τόσο   φάρμακο  για  κοκκίδια  που  αποκλείεται  να  είναι  κοκκίδια γνώμη  μου είναι  να  συνεχίσεις για  μύκητες   και  αν έβαζα  μαζί  και άλλο  φάρμακο  μιας και τα έχει πάρει όλα θα έδινα flagyl  θα μου πεις γιατί,,,,,,,  δεν ξέρω.

----------


## stefos

Το flagyl είναι για μύκητες Αντρεα? Ή πιάνει και άλλα???

----------


## adreas

Γενικές  πληροφορίες: Το FIagyI περιέχει μιτρονιδαζόλη, ένα φάρμακο που χρησιμοποιείται πολλά χρόνια για τη θεραπεία των τριχομονάδων του ουρογεννητικού συστήματος, την αμοιβάδωση και τη λαμβλίαση. Eίναι πλέον γνωστό ότι η μετρονιδαζόλη δρα αποτελεσματικά και επί των υποχρεωτικώς αναεροβίων μικροβίων με αποτέλεσμα την ταχύτατη θεραπευτική ανταπόκριση.
Ενδείξεις: Λοιμώξεις από αναερόβια βακτήρια, ιδίως ο Bacterοides fragilis (π.χ. ηπατικό απόστημα, ενδοκοιλιακά απoστήματα, περιτονίτις, λοιμώξεις χοληφόρων, μαιευτικές και γυναικολογικές        λοιμώξεις), τριχομανάδωση (τριχομοναδική κολπίτις), λαμβλίαση, συμπτωματική αμοιβάδωση (εντέρου, αμοιβαδικό απόστημα), πpoεγχειρητική προετοιμασία (σε εγχειρήσεις παχέος εντέρου, υστερεκτομές, διακολπικές χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις), ψευδαμεμβρανώδης κολίτις. Σπανιότερες παρασιτώσεις, όπως βαλαντιδίαση σαν εναλλακτικό φάρμακο και δρακουνκουλίαση.
Σύμφωνα   με  γιατρο  που είχα κουβεντιάση  για πολλά   μικρόβια που χρειάζονται  οξυγόνο.
Θα  έλεγα  να  το δοκιμάσει  δεν έχει να χάσει τίποτα. Θα  βοηθείση  πολύ  η  συνεργασία του  με το αντιμυκητισιακό  φάρμακο.

----------


## Jimfild

Ανδρεα αρχιζω και εγω να κουραζομαι αλλα θα κανω μια υπαρβαση θα δωσω 3 φορες την ημερα απο το Fungustatine και θα δω πως θα αντιδραση. Οσο για το Flagyl δεν μπορω να το βρω εδω ( Γερμανια ) οποτε θα αρκεστω σε αυτα που εχω.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη να εχουμε φωτογραφιες αν γινεται .Η δοση που δινεις ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα η πλεον ισχυρη που εχει δοθει και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να δωσεις ισχυροτερη .Ισως πυκνωσει η σοδα ή να δοκιμασεις με κιτρικο οξυ (το ξυνο των σουπερ μαρκετ που φτιαχνανε γλυκα οι νοικοκυρες )

----------


## Jimfild

Καλημερα. Νομιζω παμε καλυτερα, βλεπω λιγο κοκκινη κοιλια ισως ειναι απο τα φαρμακα. Ανεβαζω φωτο για να δειτε το αποτελεσμα. Αυτες της μερες παιρνει Fungustatine και σοδα στο νερο.

----------


## jk21

Παμε σαφως πολυ καλυτερα !!! Εχει αδυνατισει λιγο αλλα δεν με απασχολει αν το βλεπεις να τρωει κανονικα 

Μου θυμιζεις 

Ποσο εχεις δωσει baycox .Νομιζω τελειωσες και την επαναληπτικη και ποτε; 

Σε ποια μερα χορηγησης ισχυρης δοσης fungustatine εισαι σημερα 

Αν εχεις ξαναξεκινησει σοδα και αν ναι ποτε ξεκινησες

----------


## Jimfild

Δεν ξερω τι εγινε μεσα σε μια νυχτα, προηγουμενος ανεβηκα και το ιδα κατσουφιασμενο, ισως επειδη του εβαλα Bierhefe με σκορδολαδο στην τροφη του,(φυσικα τωρα την εβγαλα και εβαλα σκετη χωρις τιποτα). Πριν 3 ημερς σταματησα την σκονη (ολλανδικη για κοκκιδια οπως το ESB 3 ) και απο τοτε δινω σοδα στο νερο. Βaycox δεν θυμαμαι ποτε ακριβως του εδωσα τελευταια φορα. Σημερα ειμαι στην 10 ημερα ισχυρης δοσεις fungustatine

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ποιο ειναι το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο; πως ονομαζεται; δεν ξερω αλλο φαρμακο αντιγραφο του esb3 και το esb4 αν εννοεις αυτο , σιγουρα δεν ειναι ... ισως μοιαζει του cosumix αλλα δεν ειναι esb3

----------


## Jimfild

Σου στελνω το seite. Coccidiose mix

*DAC Coccidiose Mix+ 100g (Behandlung gegen Kokzidiose und atoxoplasmosis). Vogel*

----------


## jk21

το δραστικο συστατικο ειναι παρομοιο ειδος σουλφοναμιδης αλλα οχι η sulfaclozine ή αλλιως sulfachlorpyridazine του esb3   . Παρομοιας κατηγοριας φαρμακο  (ειδος σουλφοβαμιδης ) αλλα οχι καποιο γενοσημο του αλλα αλλη ουσια 

AUFBAU:
- Silfadimidina

----------


## Jimfild

Δυστυχος τα νεα μου ειναι δυσαρεστα, το πουλι το εχασα εχθες το βραδυ απο λαθος δικο μου. Το Σαββατο το μεσημερι εκανα τροφη για ολα τα πουλια μου με σκορδολαδο και μαγια μπυρας (το οποιο το κανω συχνα στα πουλια μου) εδωσα και στο καρδερινακι αλλα δεν προσεξα οτι δεν το ετρωγε. Την Κυριακη το πρωι κατα της 8 η ωρα εδωσα το φαρμακο (Fungustatine) κανονικα και το πουλι ηταν μια χαρα. Δυο ωρες αργοτερα η γυναικα μου παρατηρησε οτι το πουλι κατσουφιασε, φυσικα ανεβηκα επανω και προσεξα οτι δεν εφαγε καθολου απο την τροφη που εβαλα αλλα ουτε απο το καναβουρι και το καθαρισμενο ηλιοσπορο που του ειχα εξτρα. Δηλ εμεινε πανω απο μιση ημερα χωρις φαι, και αυτο ηταν μοιραιο. Δεν το περιμενα γιατι το πουλι ηταν σε καλη κατασταση και ημουνα σιγουρος οτι το σωσαμε. Μια λαθος κινηση εφερε δυστυχος το ανεπιθυμητο αποτελεσμα,κριμα γιατι εκανα (καναμε) πολλα για να το σωσουμε και σχεδον το ειχαμε καταφερει. Κριμα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ανθρωποι ειμαστε λαθοι κανουμε κριμα παντως

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν πιστευω οτι εφταιγε αυτο , οταν υπηρχε εναλλακτικη τροφη και δεν θα συνεβαινε τοσο γρηγορα ακομα και αν ηταν η μοναδικη. Απλα το πουλακι δεν τα καταφερε .Μπορει και παρενεργεια του φαρμακου , που δεν εδινε εξωτερικα σημαδια .Χωρις εναλλακτικη επιλογη , εδινες πολυ ισχυρη δοση και ειναι σιγουρα ρισκο ... Με παραξενευει βεβαια η τοσο αποτομη πτωση του ...  Δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω και παραλληλη εμφανιση αλλης μικροβιακης ασθενειας ( ή ιου ; ) που σε αδυναμο οργανισμο χτυπησε πολυ γρηγορα . Στην Ελλαδα περυσι υπηρχε σε μεγαλη εκταση κατι τετοιο και εχει ξεκινησει και φετος αλλα οχι σε ιδιαιτερη ενταση ακομα απο οσο ξερω

----------


## Jimfild

Δημητρη ισως να εχεις δικιο για δευτερογενη λοιμωξη, παντως η αλλαγη ηταν τοσο γρηγορη που και εγω δεν το πιστευα. Το πρωι το ιδα ηταν ολα μια χαρα σε 2 ωρες αργοτερα εγινε μπαλα, οταν το ξαναειδα ειπα μεχρι το βραδυ, και ετσι εγινε. Παντος σε ευχαριστω το παλεψαμε οσο μπορουσαμε δυστυχως δεν ειχαμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα δεν πειραζει παμε παρακατω.

----------

